# QH/Paint 13 yrold Gelding Show Horse



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

critique please


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

There is nothing to critique. He looks amazing.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

Aww Thankyou


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

omg your horse is gorgeous. no critique from me.  your lucky to have such a great horse


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow gorgeous horse!!!!No critique here! I love how his white goes all the way up his leg. He reminds me of my friends APHA gelding red.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

the pics arent working for me


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

what do you mean?

thanks guys


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

there is little red x's where the pics shoudl be...might be cause i'm work not sure??


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

oooh I see...lol. Hmm, Ya it migh just be because you are at work..hehe.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

He's beautiful! The only thing I noticed was that he seems to be a little sickle hocked in the last pic you posted.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

He is beautiful. My only critique, in the last photo he looks steep on his pastern angle on the front.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

ya he does have a few minor feet problems.nothing that effects him though. thanks for the critique!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

He's fabulous. One day I hope I can own one like that! You are very lucky!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

what a handsome boy


----------



## Lifeofriley (May 24, 2009)

Gorgeous markings! I'm a sucker for white legs and faces - I don't envy you keeping him clean though


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I'm not normally a fan of the thick blaze and four white socks, but dayyyum does your boy pull it off! 
_


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

hei s gorgeous! congrats


----------



## CANKLES (Aug 23, 2009)

He's lovely! I like his muscular shoulders and chest.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

wow no critique! hes beatiful!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's a very lovely boy  I love his soft expression...


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Agreed! He's gorgeous. If he is missing don't look here.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Love Him! What state(s) do you show at? I just got a APHA filly this year, maybe I'll see ya around


----------



## sweetzinnias (Aug 24, 2009)

WOW! He's amazing!


----------

